# Just too much on my plate:(



## Denise1952 (May 28, 2014)

My laptop is not "getting fixed" nothing I try works, I have identity theft to deal with, I've been working on this computer for 2 days with no perm. solution.  My back is killing me from sitting here, I am crying my freakin eyes out, can't afford to take it to be fixed. and TG won't write back and I am worried sick about the damn fool  I haven't tried wine yet, just whine.  The wine might work.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 28, 2014)

and I hate my picture


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

Don't forget to eat!


----------



## LindaV (May 28, 2014)

I am SO lucky to have kids that can figure out my computer problems.

I like your picture, too.


----------



## Misty (May 28, 2014)

I love your picture too, nwlady.... Wish there was something I could do to help you feel better, Dear Lady. 

.
:bighug:


----------



## Ina (May 28, 2014)

If that doesn't work, call your local Senior Citizens Center, and see if they give computer classes. Generally the classes are free, and if so, they will more than likely help you with your machine for free. Sometimes your local churches will give computer classes as well, ask if they can help you. Just what is your problem with the computer? Maybe Phil or one of the others will know what do do.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 28, 2014)

Have you gone to that laptop web site?  Some times the answers are right there.

Also type to googles just what problem is.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 28, 2014)

Denise,
Your picture is beautiful.
Kim


----------



## Denise1952 (May 28, 2014)

You guys are so great, thanks to all of you.  I feel a little better, drove to town and back.  Yes, I need to eat, and take a break.  I found a great bunch at majorgeeks, they are helping me.  I know more then my roomies about puters, and that's scarey since I don't know that much:lofl:I do this thing where "it's the end of the world" when really, I just need to not panic, take one step at a time, and I'll get there.  But I am so grateful to have you all  I still can't believe we haven't heard from TG, I just hope he is ok is all.  If any of you were missing, I would feel the same

Some of you know I got to pup-sit finally, next door.  I just got a written invitation to come to their bbq June 14th.  I think it is amazing because I just have not had any social life, and things are going so much better.  It's just like this computer thing, and Identity Theft, just "attacked" me because I was happier then I've been in a long time.  I'm ok though, you guys are here, Denise


----------



## BDBoop (May 28, 2014)

How frustrating. I hope you get some solutions soon!!


----------



## Bettyann (May 28, 2014)

Denise, do you use Yahoo as your regular Email...that site came down with a very disabling virus.... Good luck to you. I bet the college kids CAN figure it out...  Take care!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Bettyann, 

Do you know the name of the virus by chance?  I don't use Yahoo, but my sister does, and I may have been exposed.  I also use Yahoo Messenger.  Thank you for the heads-up BettyAnn, if you don't know the name, I can look it up pretty sure, big hugs, Denise  PS That is sure a sweet baby your are holding, a lucky baby to have you holding her too


----------



## Kaya (May 28, 2014)

Have you tried Staples? When my clunked out, I took it to them and they fixed everything for 140 bucks..which includes a new "brain". No smart remarks please..a new brain for the pc, not MY brain in my head. layful: lol


----------



## Kaya (May 28, 2014)

And I love your pic. You look so happy!


----------



## Ina (May 28, 2014)

Denise, I asked Michael what he does when his old desk top goes hardwired, and he gave the address of a free site, that has helped him many times.  Www.sparktrust.com and there is a customer service phone #1-877-340-6234 so you can talk to a real live human. :bighug:


----------



## Justme (May 29, 2014)

Unless you need it for your work, funnily enough computers aren't necessary to sustain life, people managed well before they were invented!


----------



## BDBoop (May 29, 2014)

But this is where many of my friends live!


----------



## nan (May 29, 2014)

Denise I don't think  that guy is very far away,in fact I belive he is still posting,just my opinion


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Justme said:


> Unless you need it for your work, funnily enough computers aren't necessary to sustain life, people managed well before they were invented!



You know that's true Justme, but this isn't really about my computer, it's about everything hitting the fan at once, and I'm sorry you don't seem to be able to relate to that.  It's about how I feel about life some days, and that is just, plain fearful.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

nan said:


> Denise I don't think  that guy is very far away,in fact I belive he is still posting,just my opinion



Funny, but the same thought crossed my mind last night Nan hugs, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> But this is where many of my friends live!



That's true to BD  I do have friends online, especially here  I would miss them so much  I am getting out more now, even invited to a bbq at the place I puppy-sat 2 weeks ago  All new folks to meet in person, that is a real switch since I have been stuck home for so long  But I don't want to lose touch with folks here.  It's a comfort to get up at 5 a.m. and know I will have folks to visit with while I drink my coffee hugs, denise


----------



## Uff (May 29, 2014)

I only joined here yesterday but I can't not post an answer nwlady. I hope you don't mind me saying but I think your photo is lovely, you have such a happy, smiley face


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I asked Michael what he does when his old desk top goes hardwired, and he gave the address of a free site, that has helped him many times.  Www.sparktrust.com and there is a customer service phone #1-877-340-6234 so you can talk to a real live human. :bighug:



Oh thanks Ina, I may use that today.  As you can see, I am up and running, it's just that some things are not acting normal, it may just be me, literally.  I think I'm the one that is hardwired, LOL!! hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Uff said:


> I only joined here yesterday but I can't not post an answer nwlady. I hope you don't mind me saying but I think your photo is lovely, you have such a happy, smiley face



Thanks Uff and welcome if I didn't do that already.  I hope you never hesitate to post (nice things about me I mean, k::lofl:just kidding  I'm glad you are here, and just a new friend I haven't got to know that well yet Denise


----------



## Justme (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You know that's true Justme, but this isn't really about my computer, it's about everything hitting the fan at once, and I'm sorry you don't seem to be able to relate to that.  It's about how I feel about life some days, and that is just, plain fearful.



You were talking about your computer, I am not a mind reader!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

No, I never would accuse you of that.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

I think it's hard being alone, without a mate, but I know when I was married it was hard as well because the men I picked just weren't able to let me be me.  They wanted to fix, control, and manipulate.  Not all men are like that I know, it was just my picker was broke.  Maybe still is, but I've stayed on my own 18 years to make sure :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Never say never, just heard from a gal I went to highschool with and she met someone about a year ago, and they got married on the 24th.  She was single many years too, and she told me she NEVER thought she would meet someone that she wanted to spend the rest of her life with.  But she was busy doing her biz (she is rodeo all the way, and her and her kids run a belt-buckle factory, and a dress-shop) came around the corner to help someone pick out a design/belt-buckle, and there he was  They were smart though, dated a long while before gettin hitched


----------



## LindaV (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think it's hard being alone, without a mate, but I know when I was married it was hard as well because the men I picked just weren't able to let me be me.  They wanted to fix, control, and manipulate.  Not all men are like that I know, it was just my picker was broke.  Maybe still is, but I've stayed on my own 18 years to make sure :lofl:




20 years on my own for me. Third time was the charm...I won't try it again! The third one told me, when I wanted to do something that was really just for me, 'If you can't do it for me don't do it at all and that applies to everything!' (That's the very censored version.

I filed for divorce 3 days later and life has been much more peaceful even though there has been a lot financial difficulty along the way.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Linda, 

Wonder if we were married to the same guy?? LOL!!  Well, I am not bad-mouthing the good guys out there  But like I said, my picker was broke, and mostly because I was afraid of being alone.  I'm not afraid anymore, well, most of the time  It's great to meet another person that's been single a long time.  I kind of feel like a misfit, but hey, there's at least two of us misfits, just kidding Denise


----------



## LindaV (May 29, 2014)

I don't think it's particularly unusual for women our age, really. I was afraid of being alone, too. I'm not anymore. No, they aren't all bad, there are lots of great men out there. I just seemed to be drawn to the bad ones. Sadly, for a long time after the split with that one, I was afraid of everything and now I don't even have any women friends. This forum has helped me a lot. I read the posts and know that I'm not alone and that maybe it is possible to find a life even at my age!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 29, 2014)

Denise, I have times like you are having.I call them my "sky is falling" days. Sometimes, it all piles up at once, I am overwhelmed, and out the window goes all my positive mental attitude. 
I come from a background of "bad picking", too; and I think when our whole life is a battlefield filled with pain and fear, we learn to expect bombs to drop just anytime. Then, the panic just sets in, and rational thinking goes out the window.
You will be better, it just has to wear off. Try to deal with things a little at a time. 
The Identity theft is already being dealt with by the IRS, since they sent you a letter, and know it wasn't you. Now that you have reported it to the police, they will be working on it , too; besides that, there is not a lot you can do about it yet.
What is going on with the computer ??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Gads Linda, we must have been separated at birth!  I could have posted that last reply of yours Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Denise, I have times like you are having.I call them my "sky is falling" days. Sometimes, it all piles up at once, I am overwhelmed, and out the window goes all my positive mental attitude.
> I come from a background of "bad picking", too; and I think when our whole life is a battlefield filled with pain and fear, we learn to expect bombs to drop just anytime. Then, the panic just sets in, and rational thinking goes out the window.
> You will be better, it just has to wear off. Try to deal with things a little at a time.
> The Identity theft is already being dealt with by the IRS, since they sent you a letter, and know it wasn't you. Now that you have reported it to the police, they will be working on it , too; besides that, there is not a lot you can do about it yet.
> What is going on with the computer ??



Mornin Lady,

the computer is doing much better, and I have some good help from majorgeeks.com.  I haven't been able to do a lot, download some programs like Bigfish, miss that.  But luckily I can still get here hugs, Denise


----------



## LindaV (May 29, 2014)

Scarey, huh?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

No, just nice to know others understand


----------



## LindaV (May 29, 2014)

Yes, it is.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> No, just nice to know others understand



whats wrong with the PC ?? maybe we can help


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> whats wrong with the PC ?? maybe we can help



Thank KC, it's water-under-the-bridge, I hope.  I never found a virus, so not sure what went wrong.  All I know is I was finding broken links in my Programs & Features, and in a few other places.  Then, my Firefox would not open, I can't remember what all went wrong.  I'll have to look at my first post  Oh yeah, it's under "Computers" section, not many answers, so I just kept googling until I found majorgeeks.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thank KC, it's water-under-the-bridge, I hope.  I never found a virus, so not sure what went wrong.  All I know is I was finding broken links in my Programs & Features, and in a few other places.  Then, my Firefox would not open, I can't remember what all went wrong.  I'll have to look at my first post  Oh yeah, it's under "Computers" section, not many answers, so I just kept googling until I found majorgeeks.



ok. we're talking on 2 different posts


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

oh yeah, the first thing I noticed was I couldn't upload a photo from my libraries, because they were just gone  But luckily, they were all under the C drive.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> ok. we're talking on 2 different posts



Yeah, ain't it great LOL!!  So where are you now?  If I leave here, I may miss you, LOL!!

I need food, bbs


----------



## Mirabilis (May 29, 2014)

You look beautiful in the picture - don't hate!


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, ain't it great LOL!!  So where are you now?  If I leave here, I may miss you, LOL!!
> 
> I need food, bbs



just send me a PM. i replied here

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...atch-Classic-Movies/page3?p=107182#post107182


----------



## BDBoop (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's true to BD  I do have friends online, especially here  I would miss them so much  I am getting out more now, even invited to a bbq at the place I puppy-sat 2 weeks ago  All new folks to meet in person, that is a real switch since I have been stuck home for so long  But I don't want to lose touch with folks here.  It's a comfort to get up at 5 a.m. and know I will have folks to visit with while I drink my coffee hugs, denise



Exactly! Nor should you. My "cyber friends" have been through so much with me, I cannot imagine just losing them in a flash of ill-mannered computer smoke. I don't know how long you've been making online friends before this board, but I have active friendships with people I befriended in 2000.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

I have roomies but don't own the house, lovely house, every rented, room has it's own entrance, and there is a separate kitchen for the renters, 4 of us, 6 if you count the landlords son and DIL.  My true landlord has been in Korea with his wife for going on a year.  So his kids are basically my landlords, really nice, love them bunches.  But the roommates are pains in the ass, young students, and used to mommy and daddy doing for them I guess.  I am so fortunate to live here though, I need to remember that.  After I turn 62, I am getting my own place, looking forward to that, but yet, I need to keep social, stay involved with folks, not just online either.  I tend to isolate, and although I love my own space to come home to, I don't want to cut myself off from the world.

Denise


----------



## BDBoop (May 29, 2014)

Are you in or near a metro? Because I cannot recommend meetup.com highly enough. It's essentially like community ed, I don't know if you had that, but we would get a quarterly paper saying "sign up here, and a  bunch of is are going to the MN Zoo, or Como Park, or what have you." First you find a group that has similar interests, and then you RSVP for dinners, field trips; whatever.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

I've actually tried to get a group going in this area, no, not metro at all  There was a group, but I couldn't get them to "go" when I could go.  Something will come up.  I plan to move to our Oregon coast where there are lots of retirees.  I will find things to do there, and there are more lakes where I can use my kayak, nearby lakes.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that if you are happy that way.  I just wasn't is all.  I was very social in school, and over the years, until I had some major troubles in 2006.  Then something just snapped, plus the fact I was into Menopause too.  Probably a combination of things.

But I'm glad you are living the way you want  I can't wait to be in my own place, but having more things to do when the finances are better Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Figures, lucky bum, can I come live there?  Kidding, I thought about relocating from Oregon but I would miss it bad.  Well I did, I moved all over the US, even up into Canada for awhile (visit, not a move)  Horrible hot up there where I was, Salmon Bar, geesh!  And CA, geez, it never rains, and I love the rain, LOL!!


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

BTY for those of you who rent there is now the option to rent and buy. i don't know the terms but a lotta people are doing it because the cost of buying a house today is outta sight !!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info KC, appreciate that Denise


----------



## LogicsHere (May 30, 2014)

I was widowed at the age of 23, made 3 bad choices but never did marry again.  I made peace with being alone back in the late 90s and I'm fine with it. As I may have mentioned before in other threads, with looking after my mother now, perhaps a man in my life would not be a good thing and even an inconvenience. On the other hand, the right one, might have been a big help.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

I thought I had answered this, I must not have hit submit, I know I did answer yesterday  Anyway, I appreciate you sharing your experience LH,  I know what you mean about the "right" man, or a good match.  I wouldn't turn someone down for a date if I even met someone, LOL!   Life is just not what I expected, and I would rather have expected nothing, that way no disappointments, LOL!


----------



## BDBoop (May 31, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

I think the biggest problem I had growing up was being able to watch TV/Movies, read fairytales, and other books on romance.  No one told me that wasn't real life though, LOL!  I don't know, some people thing reality is great, and there are some realities that are great to me.  Nature, animals, kind people, good food, LOL!!


----------

